# Trackpoint speed increase going from 12.1 to 12.2 and ports 2020Q3 to 2020Q4



## eldaemon (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Recently went from 12.1 to 12.2 and ports 2020Q2 to 2020Q3.

My trackpoint on my Thinkpad T400 sped up noticeably, becoming frustrating to use. It was rather perfect out of the box before my updates.

If I kill moused, the cursor still moves so it isn't handled through moused.

The trackpoint behaves as it normally does on Linux, whereas I was impressed with FreeBSD that the settings were much more reasonable.

Appreciate any ideas on where to start looking.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2020)

eldaemon said:


> Recently went from 12.1 to 12.2 and ports 2020Q2 to 2020Q3.


We're at Q4 now, is this a typo?


----------



## eldaemon (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes it is, my bad. 2020Q3 to 2020Q4. Thanks for noticing that.


----------



## Mjölnir (Nov 10, 2020)

Please post the output of `sysctl hw.psm.trackpoint` and `sysrc moused_flags`.
If you have a ZFS-based system and backuped the 12.1 system with a boot environment (via bectl(8) or beadm(8)), please boot the previous 12.1 system and post the above output, too, so we can compare them.
It is advised, but not strictly neccessary, to run the psm(4) kernel module in level 2 mode (via moused(8) flag: `-l 2`), because otherwise the trackpoint (and trackpad) will appear as a PS/2 mouse without special support and can not be driven by the X11 synaptics(4) driver.
Please also note `pkg info -D x11-servers/xorg-server`: `sysctl kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6`


----------



## eldaemon (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you!

Unfortunately, no 12.1 backup but I can install a system and grab the defaults.


```
bash# sysctl hw.psm.trackpoint
hw.psm.trackpoint.skip_backups: 0
hw.psm.trackpoint.press_to_select: 0
hw.psm.trackpoint.z_time: 38
hw.psm.trackpoint.jenks_curvature: 135
hw.psm.trackpoint.threshold: 8
hw.psm.trackpoint.up_threshold: 255
hw.psm.trackpoint.minimum_drag: 20
hw.psm.trackpoint.drag_hysteresis: 255
hw.psm.trackpoint.backup_range: 10
hw.psm.trackpoint.upper_plateau: 97
hw.psm.trackpoint.negative_inertia: 6
hw.psm.trackpoint.sensitivity: 128
bash# sysrc moused_flags
moused_flags: -V
bash# sysctl kern.evdev.rcpt_mask
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask: 12
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Nov 12, 2020)

`sysctl hw.psm.trackpoint`: these are all default values, fine.
`sysctl -d kern.evdev.rcpt_mask`
[FONT=courier new]kern.evdev.rcpt_mask: Who is receiving events: bit0 - sysmouse, bit1 - kbdmux, bit2 - mouse hardware, bit3 - keyboard hardware[/FONT]
I.e. you have 12 = 8 + 4 =: bits # 2 and 3 are set.  Additionally, you have to set `sysrc moused_flags+=" -l 2"` to set the psm(4) kernel driver to operation level 2, which enables the extended communication data format for the touchpad & trackpoint.


----------

